# Rockets interested in Devin Brown! Possibly Brent Barry as well.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ever since he tripped/lost the ball in the 13 point 35 second game, he's been one of my favorite success stories. 



> The arrival of Finley and Van Exel most likely means the end of the *Brent Barry* era in San Antonio. While neither of those two can pass as well as Barry, each is more likely to become the type of lockdown defender coveted by Popovich.
> 
> • Sadly, it probably also means that *Devin Brown* will no longer be a Spur. I say _sadly_ because Brown is one of the league’s best success stories, having played high school, college and pro ball in the same city (he attended the University of Texas-San Antonio). The good news? Brown has proved himself enough to warrant a spot somewhere else in the league. Milwaukee, Denver and Houston are all said to be interested.




http://probasketballnews.com/ARPage.html

Imagine both the Barry brothers feeding the ball to Yao or setting up McGrady in our half court offense. 

Brent Barry could be dealt to Houston straight up for expiring contracts and a 2nd rounder; Devin Brown is a little trickier. He would command a $1.5 million per year salary, which would require a sign and trade (doubt San Antonio wants to give their biggest rival an asset).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, if we can get either one I'd be pretty happy. Bones sucked it up big time with the Spurs, but I think it just wasn't the right situation for him. I would want Devin more though, he's younger, harder working, and better defensively.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You guys want Brent and his contract though?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think Devin would be a pretty good match with you guys, and there aren't many other teams I'd rather see him with. This would also give him the chance to make things up to his hometown by blowing a game for ya'll against us :biggrin:


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, if we can get either one I'd be pretty happy. Bones sucked it up big time with the Spurs, but I think it just wasn't the right situation for him. I would want Devin more though, he's younger, harder working, and better defensively.


I actually would be happy would both guys, each has something to offer a team like ours. Brent is a great I say great passer and is a good shooter, obviously Devin has youth, atleticism, and tenacity. So neither would be a bad move. The better question is are you talking about moving Ward, Baker, Norris for one of these guys or David Wesely and one of those guys. I'm not sure I'd wanna do it w/ a division rival. What combination are we talking about?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This is a "No Brainer" if we can get rid of the rest of our crap. Any combination of Ward, Norris, Baker for one of those guys and it is a done deal.

Why give up a Wesley or a Sura in the deal unless you have concerns about their contracts. DWes and Bobby are gamers. I'm with most of the crew. Brown is a tough defender and a solid 6'5.

It would be nice to have a good mix of height in the backcourt:

TMAC 6'8
DA 6'5
Devin 6'5 (if we get)
Head 6'3
Sura 6'1
DWes 5'10

And we rid ourselves of:

Ward 6'1 and old!
Moochie 5'11 and sucks!
Baker 6'10 and SUCKS HARD!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

well, last offseason I wanted Barry to sign with Houston...but he went to San Antonio so Houston signed Sura instead..

picking either one..even Barry and his contract would be a plus


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Brent Barry didn't "stink it up" with the Spurs. He had a small role with the team and did fairly well. 

I've hyped up Devin Brown on a few other team forums on this site already, so I guess I get to do it here as well. He's a good role player, and if he can be had for cheap, you better do it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

brent barry would certainly drag the defense out even more with his keen eye from 3 and devin is an awesome defender so i wouldnt mind which one we got as long as we can get rid of ward, norris and baker


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

That would be really great if they could get either one. I'd love it if they got barry since I was hoping he'd sign with houston last year.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Devin to sign with Utah. That sucks ***!!! Sorry, let the moderator remove that.


----------



## ds RocketS (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah brown signed with utah...but its interesting that we have interest in barry...he doesnt necessarily address a need, although theres no way he could really hurt the team...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

ds RocketS said:


> yeah brown signed with utah...but its interesting that we have interest in barry...he doesnt necessarily address a need, although theres no way he could really hurt the team...


Thats an unconfirmed rumor. MRC just suggested that the rockets MAY be interested in him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I like Usher, I mean Brown... I doubt we could get either of them though.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

utah have only signed him to an offer sheet. but i just wanted to know can we also match that offer?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> utah have only signed him to an offer sheet. but i just wanted to know can we also match that offer?


wheres the money for that?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If he signed an offer sheet that means he can either re-sign with the Spurs or go to Utah, there's no other possibility.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Brent Barry would be nice, he can play the point and allow Sura to play the 2 or Wesley to spot up. Also a wonderful spot up shooter. I don't any deal happening though.


----------



## RocketFreak (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd pass on Brent Barry he is making too much money. Jon Barry was better than his brother last season and is alot cheaper. Brown would not see any playing time on the Rockets. Now that said I'd trade Moochie and Ward for Barry if the Spurs would take, but they woulnd't, so I'd pass. I'd rether have Westly or Sura over Brent Barry because of saleries.


----------

